# do you look like your dog? post it!



## african cake queen

lindy and bully"lol"


----------



## jaizei

Great picture


----------



## Turtle Guru

good picture  i dont have one but, i like my sisters dog when he listnes lol


----------



## african cake queen

Turtle Guru said:


> good picture  i dont have one but, i like my sisters dog when he listnes lol


'LOL' YUP! so true. lindy


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Me & Duke, 1997.


----------



## N2TORTS

Its an older pic.....and my hair was short!,,,,,Iam on the right~





JD~


----------



## cemmons12

This is Sierra, she had to be put down due to cancer  this pic was taken at the vet 10 minutes before she went to sleep. RIP my girl....


----------



## coreyc

This is Ariel she my daughter's but I love her to


----------



## Tortoise

cemmons12 said:


> This is Sierra, she had to be put down due to cancer  this pic was taken at the vet 10 minutes before she went to sleep. RIP my girl....



Hi
Sorry to hear that.
My Great Pyrenees has a tumor and we may lose her soon.
Trying to give her a raw meat diet, minerals, silver etc but not sure if its enough.
She looked quite young-beautiful dog.
I have a Sibe Husky.


----------



## Tom

Yep. Here's my boy. I look just like this.


----------



## coreyc

Tom said:


> Yep. Here's my boy. I look just like this.



My what nice chompers you have


----------



## October

Not even close. My dog is tall, lanky, svelte, gorgeous and skinny. I am... well... none of the above.  LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

Nope...my doggy is an old (13yr) doberman. We match with the grey hair, tho'.


----------



## Angi

I hope I don't look like a Rat Terrier. We do both tend to think we are bigger than we are


----------



## TortieLuver

Wow what great pictures!! Thanks everyone for sharing. 

CoreyC~ do you think you look like your daughter's dog at all? They say most people do. 

MOMO~~LOVE IT!

ALDABRAMAN~What great pictures to share and wonderful memories you must have!

TOM~What are you trying to say? LOL


----------



## coreyc

TortieLuver said:


> Wow what great pictures!! Thanks everyone for sharing.
> 
> CoreyC~ do you think you look like your daughter's dog at all? They say most people do.
> 
> MOMO~~LOVE IT!
> 
> ALDABRAMAN~What great pictures to share and wonderful memories you must have!
> 
> TOM~What are you trying to say? LOL



No I dont look like her but I was told I looked like a Cane Corso I had before


----------



## cemmons12

Tortoise said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sierra, she had to be put down due to cancer  this pic was taken at the vet 10 minutes before she went to sleep. RIP my girl....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Sorry to hear that.
> My Great Pyrenees has a tumor and we may lose her soon.
> Trying to give her a raw meat diet, minerals, silver etc but not sure if its enough.
> She looked quite young-beautiful dog.
> I have a Sibe Husky.
Click to expand...


Thank you, sorry to hear about you dog... She was 14 believe it or not. She was a great dog. We have another I just dont have any pictures of him on my cell I guess. So I will have to go home and take 1! He is the biggest Siberian I have ever seen! He has blue eyes. Have a good day!


----------



## Schlomo

This is Kory and Pepsi. Pepsi can't get enough of the tortoises we just adopted - he can sit there staring at them all day long.


----------



## african cake queen

Schlomo said:


> This is Kory and Pepsi. Pepsi can't get enough of the tortoises we just adopted - he can sit there staring at them all day long.



hi, they are just sweet! vey cute! lindy




bully fell asleep with his bully stick! hes such a baby, a real mama's boy! lindy


----------



## cemmons12

cemmons12 said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sierra, she had to be put down due to cancer  this pic was taken at the vet 10 minutes before she went to sleep. RIP my girl....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Sorry to hear that.
> My Great Pyrenees has a tumor and we may lose her soon.
> Trying to give her a raw meat diet, minerals, silver etc but not sure if its enough.
> She looked quite young-beautiful dog.
> I have a Sibe Husky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, sorry to hear about you dog... She was 14 believe it or not. She was a great dog. We have another I just dont have any pictures of him on my cell I guess. So I will have to go home and take 1! He is the biggest Siberian I have ever seen! He has blue eyes. Have a good day!
Click to expand...

I got a picture of our other dog when I got home. So here is Dakota!


----------



## Candy

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Me & Duke, 1997.



Wow, you were one big cop weren't you? You actually look pretty nice though.


----------



## african cake queen

cemmons12 said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sierra, she had to be put down due to cancer  this pic was taken at the vet 10 minutes before she went to sleep. RIP my girl....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Sorry to hear that.
> My Great Pyrenees has a tumor and we may lose her soon.
> Trying to give her a raw meat diet, minerals, silver etc but not sure if its enough.
> She looked quite young-beautiful dog.
> I have a Sibe Husky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, sorry to hear about you dog... She was 14 believe it or not. She was a great dog. We have another I just dont have any pictures of him on my cell I guess. So I will have to go home and take 1! He is the biggest Siberian I have ever seen! He has blue eyes. Have a good day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a picture of our other dog when I got home. So here is Dakota!
> 
> sorry about your loss. my boxer was 12. its very hard sometimes. glad you posted it. lindy
Click to expand...


----------



## TortieLuver

CoreyC~I had to look that one up...a mastiff. I am familiar with a couple of the mastiff breeds but not this one. How nice!! Did you ever see the dog whisperer with patty labelles mastiff? That's what got me interested into researching mastiffs.


----------



## african cake queen

TortieLuver said:


> CoreyC~I had to look that one up...a mastiff. I am familiar with a couple of the mastiff breeds but not this one. How nice!! Did you ever see the dog whisperer with patty labelles mastiff? That's what got me interested into researching mastiffs.



i did! good one. dog scared the heck out of her!'lol' lindy


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I have 5 great dogs, They can't all look like me. The night this was pic taken, there were people there that probably thought we looked alike.This is Margaret. Len


----------



## african cake queen

??Len?? said:


> I have 5 great dogs, They can't all look like me. The night this was pic taken, there were people there that probably thought we looked alike.This is Margaret. Len



she so sweet looking and i love her crown! lindy


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Margaret, Maggie, Peg, Meg...why do people name their dogs after me? Geeze Louise... You can stop any time now


----------



## froghaven5

Ok, this isn't a dog, but I couldn't resist. This is my husband with one of our ducks. I think there is a striking resemblance.


----------



## dmmj

maggie3fan said:


> Margaret, Maggie, Peg, Meg...why do people name their dogs after me? Geeze Louise... You can stop any time now


That's funny because I have never encountered a dog named like that, but I have known several farm animals named like that. no comparison just saying.


----------



## DixieParadise

http://i56.tinypic.com/rws1nc.jpg[/I

Don't think I look like my doggie, but she is awful cute. Didn't know whether to send her picture or a picture of her $700 vet bill. She is laying on my bed snoring right now. What a little clown.


----------



## wrmitchell22

I have 3 dogs, but Layla is my baby and the only girl  I wish I looked like her she is very skinny and athletic


----------



## zoogrl

Here is our black lab Jake






Our german shep. Alexus






My Chihuahua Bodie






And the man who stole my heart & will always be the one I love the most, Rommel (2001 - 2009)


----------



## african cake queen

froghaven5 said:


> Ok, this isn't a dog, but I couldn't resist. This is my husband with one of our ducks. I think there is a striking resemblance.



great picture! quack! quack! love it! lindy



zoogrl said:


> Here is our black lab Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our german shep. Alexus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chihuahua Bodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the man who stole my heart & will always be the one I love the most, Rommel (2001 - 2009)



hi zoogirl, i love your pet pictures! like them all! lindy


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Candy said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Duke, 1997.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you were one big cop weren't you? You actually look pretty nice though.
Click to expand...


6'5" & 380, but always nice! Not many complaints, only when I broke a suspects thumb when I pulled him thru the window of a stolen dump truck. The dog could not get him! That is why they call what I did for 13 years a "canine team". People would smile when I picked my dog up and put him over fences instead of going under, lol.


----------



## african cake queen

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Duke, 1997.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you were one big cop weren't you? You actually look pretty nice though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6'5" & 380, but always nice! Not many complaints, only when I broke a suspects thumb when I pulled him thru the window of a stolen dump truck. The dog could not get him! That is why they call what I did for 13 years a "canine team". People would smile when I picked my dog up and put him over fences instead of going under, lol.
> 
> 
> just love the pictures. man best friend, now you know why! pictures tell a story. great looking dog. lindy
Click to expand...


----------



## zoogrl

momo said:


> froghaven5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this isn't a dog, but I couldn't resist. This is my husband with one of our ducks. I think there is a striking resemblance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great picture! quack! quack! love it! lindy
> 
> 
> 
> zoogrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our black lab Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our german shep. Alexus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chihuahua Bodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the man who stole my heart & will always be the one I love the most, Rommel (2001 - 2009)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi zoogirl, i love your pet pictures! like them all! lindy
Click to expand...




Thanks! I don't know who I look most like! ha ha Maybe alexus with the nose & red hair. I think I'm like Jake in that I'm shy but I do admire his black shiny hair. Bodie is small but mighty & I think I am too. I hope to be noble & wise like Rommel when I'm older.


----------

